# At Long Last, It's OK To Speak Elvish In Public



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2004)

At Long Last, It's OK To Speak Elvish In Public 

Author: Mary McNamara, Los Angeles Times   Source: The Courier and Press 

Title: AT LONG LAST, IT'S OK TO SPEAK ELVISH IN PUBLIC

It hasn't always been this easy to be a Tolkien fan.

For most of my young-adult and adult life, people tended to look at me sidelong should I happen to mention that I had read "The Lord of the Rings" several times - OK, pretty much once a year since I got my first copies when I was in the fifth grade. Boyfriends especially would grow suddenly still, their eyes wildly scanning the walls for the nearest exit should I suddenly whip out my faux hobbit feet or start speaking in Elvish.

To the uninformed, J.R.R. Tolkien fans occupied the vaguely sinister and decidedly weird regions shared by Dungeons & Dragons players, members of creative anachronistic societies, and women who collected flower fairies and unicorn figurines.

Full Article


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2004)

The government agency that treats mental health patients in the Portland, Oregon, area had listed Klingon as one of 55 languages that clients might speak. Now, Multnomah County officials are taking back their call for Klingon interpreters. County Chair Diane Linn says the inclusion of the "Star Trek" language on the list was a mistake. Officials note that no mental patient had ever come in speaking only Klingon. And not a dime of public money was spent on Klingon interpretation.

Well gee why not Elvish.. we now have Klingon as a language 

Source Here


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *The government agency that treats mental health patients in the Portland, Oregon, area had listed Klingon as one of 55 languages that clients might speak. Now, Multnomah County officials are taking back their call for Klingon interpreters. County Chair Diane Linn says the inclusion of the "Star Trek" language on the list was a mistake. Officials note that no mental patient had ever come in speaking only Klingon. And not a dime of public money was spent on Klingon interpretation.
> 
> Well gee why not Elvish.. we now have Klingon as a language
> ...



Ma 'am, don't talk my Klingons!


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 6, 2004)

But Tokien's languages aren't fully functioning languages..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 6, 2004)

Elvish pretty much is. I think he worked out nearly everything when he wrote the books.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2004)

You can take a semester of Elven for credit at some college.  Dont remember where, but, its interesting.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> * and women who collected flower fairies and unicorn figurines.
> *



Ha!  That's funny as my mom and I both collect flower fairies and unicorn figurines.! I guess that would make us the typical fans.   :rofl: 

Robyn


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 6, 2004)

He only came up with about 60 verbs in Elvish.  Unfortunately he passed away before the languages were fully documented.  They were fully functioning *for him* however.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 7, 2004)

Of course I don't speak to Elvis in public. He is a private guy.


----------



## Tapps (Jan 7, 2004)

I remember someone writing something in Elvish in my freshman yearbook (I won't say when but skinny leather ties were all the rage)


----------



## Tapps (Jan 7, 2004)

Kaith,

Time to move out of mom's basement buddy.

I think the world is ready.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2004)

Heh... did that a long time ago. 
But....the worlds never ready for me. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Kaith,
> 
> Time to move out of mom's basement buddy.
> ...



OUCH!!!

But then, whose gonna argue with Godzilla?:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

You wanna take him on, buddy?


I know a few Elvish words, but only because I read so much darn lord of the rings fanfiction!


----------



## Seig (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *OUCH!!!
> 
> But then, whose gonna argue with Godzilla?:shrug:  *


Bambi?


----------



## Tapps (Jan 8, 2004)

Bambi vs Godzilla ?

Who wins ?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Bambi


 I dated her in high school and let me tell ya.....oh, ya'll are talking about the deer from the cartoon.  Never mind


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Bambi vs Godzilla ?
> 
> Who wins ? *




Bambi, just because it's Disney, and Godzilla had several bad re-makes...mainly that one where he looked more like a T-Rex than Godzilla.


----------



## Tapps (Jan 8, 2004)

> Bambi, just because it's Disney



I will concede that Bambi has the backing of a totalitarian empire with a dictator (i.e. the mouse) who is trying to take over the world.

Godzilla operates pretty much alone.

If I recall Bambi also consults with great and powerful spiritual animals (all of whom sound suspiciously like James Earl Jones)

Advantage: Bambi


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2004)

Rusty, heres your translations 

Aaye! *Hail*

Lle quena i'lambe tel' Eldalie? *Do you speak elvish?*

Aa' lasser en lle coia orn n' omenta gurtha. *May the leaves of your life tree never turn brown*

Tanya nae sai eina!*That was very funny*

Re caele beika laure. *She had too much mead*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 8, 2004)

Thank you, Kaith!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *Re caele beika laure. She had too much mead *



..hrm...Rusty's heard this one before.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..hrm...Rusty's heard this one before.   *




Maybe...*sniff*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 8, 2004)

..."maybe..."  :rofl: ....Tanya nae sai eina!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..."maybe..."  :rofl: ....Tanya nae sai eina!   *




Kaith, how do you say "bite me" in Elvish?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

...I think that'd be a pretty universal translation..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I think that'd be a pretty universal translation.. *



Bah


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

hehe...symetrical violence works.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...symetrical violence works.   *




..i had such a nice retort to that...but my 'puter crapped out on me, and i lost it cuz i had to re-boot, and dun remember any of it...damn...*hangs head and walks away to beat the computer*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

again...technology is once again my friend.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *again...technology is once again my friend.   *




Glad it's someone's friend...think I need to run the anti-spyware program again...that was one hell of a list we got when we ran it for the 1st time the other night...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Glad it's someone's friend...*



technology + Rusty = Tanya nae sai eina...


----------

